# Resistor size



## paulharvey (Apr 8, 2019)

What's up with the smaller footprint for resistors on some of these boards? Ex. The photon vibe and the bass preamp Have smaller footprint than the Triangulum or the little green scream machine.


----------



## paulharvey (Apr 8, 2019)

Never mind. Figured it out. Those are using 1/8w instead of 1/4w resistors. DETAILS! haha


----------



## mnemonic (Apr 9, 2019)

You can also use normal 1/4 watt sized resistors on those boards, they’ll just have to be standing up (like pic attached).


----------



## tdukes (Apr 9, 2019)

I like the way you alternate which side of the resistor is near the board. Should make shorting the exposed leads less likely.


----------

